# Carers Grant following death prior to June



## Mammyto2 (8 Jun 2009)

My SIL was receiving careers benefit for her mother who just passed away on May 30th. She just got the respite grant paid into her account in the past few days. Is she still entitled to this or as states in the info on the welfare site is it only payable if she is caring for mother on first Thursday in June?. They have planned to spend it on a holiday for her and her Dad to help them get over their loss, I really dont want her to spend it all and then realise that she owes it back to the Government, shes been through enough already without all of that worry, money can be very tight.
Any Advice appreciated


----------



## Darthvadar (8 Jun 2009)

I don't think that your SIL's entitled to to it, I'm afraid, Mammy...

Got this from the Dept's website, and according to it, your SIL must be...

Caring for the person for at least six months - this period must include the first Thursday in June (that is, 5 June 2009)... 

I'm with you, I think it's dreadfully unfair that you can be caring for someone all year around, and if that person dies in the days or even the hours before the first Thursday in June, you recieve no part of the grant... I don't know what you can do in this situation... Perhaps that great mine of information, Welfarerite, might have some ideas...

Take care...

Darth...


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jun 2009)

I'm afraid, as Darthvader says, that you are not entitled to claim the respite grant. It's unfortunate, but the powers that be decided that if you are caring for a person on the first Thurs. in June, then that is indicative that you need a break during the summer to take a holiday. The grant is meant to part-pay for the costs of putting the caree into a nursing home to allow you a break, so that's the thinking behind it. It is not meant to pay for a holiday for the carer. It doesn't help you, I know but console yourself with the thought that this grant didn't even exist prior to the Celtic Tiger years when carers were all but ignored and it may be rescinded in future budgets!


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Jun 2009)

Welfarite said:


> it may be rescinded in future budgets!


 
I hope to God you're wrong, Welfarerite, but I have the horrible feeling that you're right!...

I suspect that had it not been for last Friday's elections, it wouldn't have been paid this time, either... Cynic???... Me???...

Darth...


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jun 2009)

Darthvadar said:


> I suspect that had it not been for last Friday's elections, it wouldn't have been paid this time, either... Cynic???... Me???...
> 
> Darth...


 

How dare you even think that this great govt. of ours would comtemplate hurting the most vulnerable of our society such as the sick and the ...err... elderly!


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Jun 2009)

Knew I could rely on you, Welfarite...

Sorry to have walked you into answering this question, but you were the only person I could think of who'd be sure to know the definite answer... Perhaps I should have PM'd you first though before suggesting your name... Thanks for doing it... Much appreciated!

God bless...

Darth...


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Jun 2009)

Welfarite said:


> How dare you even think that this great govt. of ours would comtemplate hurting the most vulnerable of our society such as the sick and the ...err... elderly!


 
Ha Ha!!!... Would I think that of our esteemed government???...... Our beautiful, honourable  , government???...  As a friend says "Why are the government like nappies???... Because they're always on your ass, and usually full of sh*t!!!...

Oh and I'm feeling VERY elderly at the mo.... Massive chest infection (please God I don't pass it on to Mum (better known as The Leader of The opposition!) ... Don't much fancy her ending up on a trolley in the Mary Harney Suite (AKA, a corridor in A&E)... AND I'll be 45 tomorrow... Aaaaaarrrrggggghhhhhh!!!!!....

Darth...


----------



## Mammyto2 (9 Jun 2009)

Thanks Darthvader and Welfarite, gosh this site is so good and so quick for info, really appreciate it!
SIL rang yesterday to tell welfare re mothers death and cancelling pensions and carers benefit etc. they told her that she will continue to receive payments for 6 weeks following the death which is good for her but they did not mention the respite care grant at all. 
Basically it is sitting in her account and no one told her anything about it, the first she heard of her entitlement to it was it appearing in the account and doing a bit of research as to where it came from. 

How will they revoke this now that they know of MIL's death? will they just debit it back out of the account or will they look for her to pay it back to them.?
God I hate being such a bearer of bad news but as you said welfarite the entitlement may not be around for much longer and she didn't even know what it was till yesterday, dreams of spending it were nice while they lasted. 
Still think its a bit harsh though as she nursed her mum through terminal stages of cancer for 18 months and never got this before and missed out by 6 days.


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Jun 2009)

I agree with you, Mammy... It's DREADFULLY harsh to miss out by a few days, and I can't help thinking that the grant's been framed in this way to exclude as many people as possible each year... Why can't it be paid monthly???... There are bound to be lots of people losing out... I'm caring for my mum, and I fully understand the role your SIL played... My mum used to joke that if I wasn't nice to her, she'd die on June 3rd!... I told her that I'd just put a few hot water bottles around her to make it appear that she died at midnight!...


----------



## Welfarite (10 Jun 2009)

Don't want to get your hopes up, but there may be a case here; in effect the Carer's IS still in payment on 7th June under the 6-weeks after death clause so technically, it may be tied to that. I can't find any info. on it though. Perhaps ring again and ask specifically about the respite grant?


----------



## Bronte (10 Jun 2009)

If Welfarite can't find any info on it I'd be amazed if anyone else can.


----------



## Welfarite (10 Jun 2009)

Bronte said:


> If Welfarite can't find any info on it I'd be amazed if anyone else can.




Jeez, I'm not that good!


----------



## Darthvadar (10 Jun 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Jeez, I'm not that good!


 
Rubbish.... If ANYBODY can find out, you can!!!!.... ... Hee Hee!!!... I LOVE creating work for others!... I'll get my coat!... 

Darth...


----------



## Bronte (11 Jun 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Jeez, I'm not that good!


 
Well I think you are and the other welfare guy.    Ye give great advice to people on here.  A pity welfare doesn't have an email service with you guys replying.  

The welfare site is mindboggling to navigate and I don't know how ordinary people are supposed to be able to understand anything.  I am also aware that people going to welfare offices are given the wrong forms and information from time to time.  Why can't the system be simplier (I know ask the government)


----------



## Welfarite (11 Jun 2009)

Bronte said:


> Well I think you are and the other welfare guy.  Ye give great advice to people on here. A pity welfare doesn't have an email service with you guys replying.
> 
> The welfare site is mindboggling to navigate and I don't know how ordinary people are supposed to be able to understand anything. I am also aware that people going to welfare offices are given the wrong forms and information from time to time. Why can't the system be simplier (I know ask the government)


 

I agree about the Welfare site. for instance, you should be able to look up say, means test, on the A to Z. But no, its not listed there. Also, Back to education is not listed as a 'Jobseeker's Support' Why not? There are many more. The guidelines are indeed mind-boggling adn your comment about people getting wrong forms and information is not surprising given that the staff are as confused as the customer by the myriad of ever changing rules, schemes, etc..!


----------



## Mammyto2 (12 Jun 2009)

Definately true what ye saying re-complicated system, SIL rang and girl she got wasn't sure so checking, said shed get back to her but didn't today so will have to wait and see over the weekend.
Thanks for all your help, much appreciated!!


----------



## Darthvadar (15 Jun 2009)

Hi Mammy...

Any news from your SIL???...

Darth...


----------



## Mammyto2 (16 Jun 2009)

They never got back to her, she has gone away for a weeks holidays so will have to chase them again we she is back middle of next week. Hope the holiday isn't too good or some of it may be gone!!!

Thanks


----------



## Molly2018 (7 Jun 2018)

Hi guys, I know this is an old thread but I’m in a similar situation at the minute. Carers Grant was paid today but the person I cared for has passed away. Can the original poster here comment what the eventual outcome was? TIA x


----------



## Darthvadar (7 Jun 2018)

Molly2018 said:


> Hi guys, I know this is an old thread but I’m in a similar situation at the minute. Carers Grant was paid today but the person I cared for has passed away. Can the original poster here comment what the eventual outcome was? TIA x



Hi Molly.

I found myself in a similar situation.

My mum died, and as I was not caring on the first Thursday in June, I did not get it.

Mum was in hosp from the 1st of Jan, and she died on July 15th.

I know of carers whose loved one died days before the first Thursday in June and were denied it.

Your situation may be slightly different, though. As you know, Carers Allowance and Benefit are payable for a certain length of time following the death of the cared for person. Twelve weeks in the case of Carers Allowance (Inc. Half Rate), and six weeks for Benefit. If you are still in payment, it's possible that could alter things. The bottom line is that I don't know enough to be able to reliably advise you.  It could be worthwhile to give the Dept of Soc. Protection a call and ask what the situation is...

Sincere sympathy on your loss.

Darth...


----------



## Waver (7 Jun 2018)

The department website says that Carers who are in receipt of Carers Allowance, Carers Benefit or DCA on 1st Thursday will automatically receive the payment. So if you are in the period where you are getting either the allowance or benefit after the death of the caree then you will get the Carers Support Grant.

I get it every year as I receive DCA for a child. I do not think I am entitled to it under the legislation as I work more than 15 hours per week. But every time I bring it to their attention I am told "the system says you get it".


----------



## gipimann (7 Jun 2018)

Waver said:


> The department website says that Carers who are in receipt of Carers Allowance, Carers Benefit or DCA on 1st Thursday will automatically receive the payment. So if you are in the period where you are getting either the allowance or benefit after the death of the caree then you will get the Carers Support Grant.
> 
> I get it every year as I receive DCA for a child. I do not think I am entitled to it under the legislation as I work more than 15 hours per week. But every time I bring it to their attention I am told "the system says you get it".



The Carer's Support Grant information on the welfare website isn't clearly worded.

You receive the Carer's Support Grant automatically because you are in receipt of DCA (Domiciliary Care Allowance).  The number of hours you work is not relevant for DCA payments, and therefore is not relevant for Carer's Support Grant.

Persons in receipt of Carer's Allowance or Benefit are also automatically entitled to Carer's Support Grant.  The carer's work pattern, if any, is assessed at the time of applying for the Carer's Allowance/Benefit, and must be 15 hrs per week or fewer.

The reference to 15 hrs per week work (plus other conditions) on the Carer's Support Grant page on welfare.ie refers to persons who are not in receipt of Carer's Allowance or Benefit or DCA but who are caring for another person and who apply for the Carer's Support Grant.


----------



## Waver (7 Jun 2018)

Thanks gipimann. I can spend in good conscience now


----------

